# Denk ich an Deutschland in der Nacht...



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2004)

Heute morgen Zeitung gelesen.

(1)
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/artikel/786/31755/

Eine Frau fängt an, kleine Beträge zu veruntreuen, naiv gibt sie das Geld zum großen Teil komischen Bekannten weiter. Die Beträge steigen, am Ende sind es 330.000 Euro. Sie wird erwischt: 2 Jahre, 9 Monate

Meine Wertung: angemessen.

AAAAAABER: Am gleichen Tag:

(2)
http://www.welt.de/data/2004/05/14/277635.html



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gericht sah es als erwiesen an, dass Michelfelder und Eisermann mit dem Kölner Müllunternehmer Hellmut Trienekens und dem ehemaligen SPD-Bundespolitiker Karl Wienand in den neunziger Jahren eine "Unrechtsvereinbarung" über den Bau der 500 Millionen Euro teuren Anlage getroffen hatten. Die Beteiligten - die Verfahren gegen Wienand und Trienekens wurden aus gesundheitlichen Gründen abgetrennt - hatten ausgemacht, dass bei Beauftragung der Firma Steinmüller drei Prozent des Auftragsvolumens an sie gezahlt werden sollte. Eisermann war der Hauptempfänger von elf Millionen Euro Schmiergeld, die Michelfelder schließlich zahlte, um den Bauauftrag für die MVA zu bekommen.



Urteil:



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Ulrich Eisermann, ehemaliger Geschäftsführer der MVA-Betreiberfirma AVG, muss für drei Jahre und neun Monate ins Gefängnis. Sigfrid Michelfelder, einstiger Manager des Anlagenbauers Steinmüller, wurde zu zwei Jahren Haft auf Bewährung und zur Zahlung von einer Million Euro verurteilt.



Für mich ein weiterer Justizskandal und Beleg der These, dass die deutsche Justiz längst jedes Maß verloren hat. Wir leben in einem erbärmlichen Land ohne Moral. Nur: was tun?


----------



## BenTigger (14 Mai 2004)

Strafmaß ist die Tat selber und nicht das "erwirtschaftete".

Es ist aber auch noch zu bewerten, wer geschädigt wurde. 

330.000 Eur von vielen über lange Zeit, kann ein kleinbetrag für den einelnen sein.

Bei 11.000.000 bei noch mehr betroffenen (Steuerzahler bzw. Müllgebührenzahler) können das auch genau die selben kleinbeträge für den einzelnen sein. 
Das ist wohl die Wertungsgrundlage....

Naja und dann noch der Prommibonus


----------



## Raimund (14 Mai 2004)

*Zweilerlei Maß?*

 
@BenTigger,

ein Jurist mag entsprechende Betrachtungen anstellen.

Für die meisten Anderen gilt:

http://wolf.feynsinn.de/rathgeber/dyn/th_199811111500_rtl.html

Was wíllst Du von einem Gemeinwesen verlangen, bei dem ein verurteilter Steuerhinterzieher den "Ehrenvorsitzenden" der Blaugelbenspaßpartei gibt und in Talkrunden über Wirtschaftsethik bramarbasiert.

Weiteres zur "Moral" der BRD-Politnomenklatura:

http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID3268994_REF1_NAVSPM1,00.html

Wenn es nicht zynisch wäre, könnte ich den kleinen AWM verstehen, der auch mal kräftig abkassieren will.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Heiko (14 Mai 2004)

*Re: Zweilerlei Maß?*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nicht zynisch wäre, könnte ich den kleinen AWM verstehen, der auch mal kräftig abkassieren will.


Ich verstehe zwar was Du sagen willst, aber das wird nicht besser, nur weil es noch größere Gauner gibt.
Damit könnten sich dann die meisten trösten...


----------



## Aaron (14 Mai 2004)

Ihr glaubt wirklich, das alles im Internet was kein Shop ist und Geld kostet Abzocke ist oder...

Aber @Ursprungs-Beitrag
schliesse mich an.


----------



## Heiko (14 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr glaubt wirklich, das alles im Internet was kein Shop ist und Geld kostet Abzocke ist oder...


Nein, aber ich glaube an Preisklarheit und Preiswahrheit.
Wo "kostenlose Zugangstools" verteilt werden, sollten auch keine Kosten entstehen dürfen. Ein Dialer sollte auch "Dialer" heißen. Und dem Kunden sollte auch klar sein, was ihn der Spaß kostet.
Alles andere ist Humbug.


----------



## Aaron (14 Mai 2004)

Sehe ich (wen wirds verwundern) nur halb so.

In der Frage der Preisangabe sollten wir uns alle einig sein, diese muss selbstverständlich gut sichtbar vorhanden sein.

Und das ist sie auch bei allen derzeitigen Dialern der Marktführer in Deutschland der Fall (alle weiteren Kommentare auf diesen Satz sind albern. Man muss schon taub und blind sein um die Preisangabe bei GN und MP Dialern nicht zu sehen).

In der Frage der Deklaration: Das Wort "Dialer" hat zumindest für mich ausgedient. Ein Dialer ist ebensogut ein Zugangstool, eine Software oder einfach ein Download. Mit dem Wort "Dialer" wurde einfach zuviel Schindluder getrieben.

Ihr habt grad eben von AWMs gesprochen. Ich wiederhole mich in diesem Zusammenhang gerne, die meisten ernsthaften AWMs betreiben Kreditkarten- und Lastschriftangebote.


----------



## Heiko (14 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wiederhole mich in diesem Zusammenhang gerne, die meisten ernsthaften AWMs betreiben Kreditkarten- und Lastschriftangebote.


Jo, sehe ich auch so.
Aber eben (noch) nicht alle.


----------



## technofreak (14 Mai 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eben (noch) nicht alle.



Wieso eigentlich noch, wieder .....

tf 

PS: oder ist das schon völlig vergessen, daß genau diese Angebote per Lastschrift abgewickelt 
wurden (vor der Dialerinvasion)...
Da gabs mal ne Firma Eurodebit, die von EBS geschluckt wurde und auf einmal 
war keine Rede mehr von Lastschrift.... (lang, lang ist´s her)


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt grad eben von AWMs gesprochen. Ich wiederhole mich in diesem Zusammenhang gerne, die meisten ernsthaften AWMs betreiben Kreditkarten- und Lastschriftangebote.



Und die allerernsthaftesten Webmaster treffen sich just zu dieser Zeit in Hamburg. Tolle Party, tolle Gastgeber, niemals was Böses getan und nur seriöse Geschäftspartner.

aber bitte nicht nach den Gastgebern googlen...



			
				Infoquelle schrieb:
			
		

> Geht man zum Beispiel auf den 1. Link um Näheres zu Cytain**** zu erfahren dann landet man bei:
> http://www.****killers.de/cytain****-spam.htm
> 
> Mit dem Download der Zuganssoftware laden Sie sich den Dialer - und lesen kein Wort über cytain****!
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (14 Mai 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Und die allerernsthaftesten Webmaster treffen sich just zu dieser Zeit in Hamburg.


ist das nicht Frankfurt...





j.


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Welt schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du magst wieder beruhigt schlafen, anonymer Heine-Zitierer: Die Kölner Staatsanwaltschaft will aus genau diesem Grund die Revision. Warten wir doch mal ab, was der BGH "zur Vereinheitlichung der deutschen Rechtsprechung" höchstrichterlich urteilen wird ...

Und zum Thema Werteverlust allgemein: Wer von uns nicht ab und zu zu schnell fährt, Steuern "spart", den Zweitfernseher im Gartenhaus nicht anmeldet oder einem samstäglich Verfügbaren "ohne Rechnung" Arbeit gibt - der werfe den ersten Stein. 

Ein Staat (und seine Rechtsprechung) sind selten besser als das Volk, aus dem er besteht ...


----------

